# Welch's White Grape Peach Tips?



## smokegrub (Apr 23, 2007)

I will be starting a 5 gallon batch of Welch's 100% White Grape Peach next weekend. I would appreciate any tips you may have learned from experience. 

My Welch's 100% Concord Grape is now 7 months old. I shared 3 bottles with friends this past weekend, and it was a hit. It was much better than when first finished. I look forward to it reaching its first birthday!


----------



## Coaster (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is how I did my Welch's White Grape/Peach (6g)


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2595&amp;PN=1


I had to use super clear on it. I think I started 1/20 and bottled 4/8. I filtered and it is very clear. It is also a darker yellow than I was expecting. Sorry I don't have a pic of it atm (we did so many that day I didn't have time for pics).


I used campden (because I wasn't thinking), while most feel that the Welch's frozen concentrate had enough to start with. We had a bottle last night and it went very fast but it did have a bit of an acid taste to it. I topped up with 250ml of wine conditioner on the first racking and about 750ml of Welch's White Grape/Peach at the next racking.


----------



## scotty (Apr 23, 2007)

I have4 gallons in the secondary now. This time i used9 cans of concentrate. 3 per galon. I add sugar syrup so i get a bit over the basic 3 gallons. I always sanatize the must, use pectic enzyme, adjust acid, add tannin, nutrient and energizer. I use 1118 in a starter bottle.
The 4 gallon batch of welches 100% grape juice that will be ready for stabilizing and clearing in a few days is so good it is shocking.
These batches will be pushing me to the MM all juice kits even though i prefer doing all the adding and adjusting myself


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jeffhigdon (Apr 23, 2007)

I just sweetened mine yesterday and will bottle next weekend. here's my recipe and notes. I am quite impressed with how good this tastes already. I made this to share with mom and will make it again for sure.


White Grape/Peach 5 Gal. Recipe about $40.00 

2/21/2007 Mixed ingredients 1.090 
2/22/2007 Started yeast 1.090 
2/25/2007 Into Secondary 1.010 
3/7/2007 Rack &amp; topped up add 1 more vanilla bean
3/22/2007 Rack/ de-gas / fin added 2 vanilla, 3 oz french med. oak
4/7/2007 Rack 
4/22/2007 sweeten 450 ml sugar water 
4/29/2007 Bottle 


4 gallons Welches White Grape/Peach bottle juice 
5 11.5 oz. cans White Grape/Peach frozen concentrate 
7 small fresh peaches 
1 can peach pie filling 
3 ripe frozen medium banannas 
3 tsp yeast energizer 
11 tsp Acid Blend 
5 tsp Pectic Enzyme 
5 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
2 vanilla beans 1 primary, 1 secondary 
water to 5.25 gal. 
~2 lbs sugar to 1.090 
3 oz french med. oak in primary 

ph 3.26 
ta 7.8 
lavin 1116


----------



## Harry (Apr 23, 2007)

Jeff i bet that is a good tasting wine , I have a 5 gallon batch of peach going ,I used 1 gallon of fresh peach juice &amp; 12 cans frozen welches white grape /peach


----------



## Coaster (Apr 24, 2007)

jeffhigdon said:


> 11 tsp Acid Blend
> 
> ph 3.26
> ta 7.8
> lavin 1116




11 tsp! WOW. I added none to mine and the ta was 7.5. I think it has a bit of a bite to it now (but it is still very young). I added 4tsp to my blush and it was over the top (for me), but I didn't test it.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## bj4271 (Apr 24, 2007)

I made a batch also, except I cheated &amp; added a family size can of peach halves. After filtering I added wine conditioner to back sweeten &amp; it coluded back up. I'll have to filter it again, but it tastes great.


----------



## jeffhigdon (Apr 24, 2007)

It was a modified version of a Jack Keller recipe. It had a little bite to it until I sweetened it last weekend. It's going to be ready to drink as soon as it's bottled. I'm really surprised on how good it is already. Of course I'm very new to this so I don't really know what I'm talking about.


----------



## pkcook (Apr 25, 2007)

Smoke,


I've made this wine on three different occasions. I used 12ea 1/2 gallon bottles of juice (walmart brand), and added 6 cans of frozen concentrate and this turned out wonderful. I made 15 bottles (.75L) dessert style, 10 bottles semi-sweet, and 5 dry. I prefer the sweet, but semi-sweet was very good too (my wife didn't like it much). I'll make this again and sweeten the whole batch the same this time.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 26, 2007)

I am curious, why is there an apparent tendency to use juice and concentrate in these recipes when concentrate alone, diluted to the desired concentration with water, would achieve a similar final concentration of juice. I ask, because it will difficult for me to find juice.


----------



## Harry (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you have a Walmart near by they have all kinds of juices , when ever wife and i go there i do the juice isle LOL


----------



## pkcook (Apr 26, 2007)

Walmart juice is cheaper than Welch's, and sometimes they have it on sale too. I use the concentrate for the flavor boost and extra sugar. You can by all means use just concentrate with equal results. 


Not sure if you have an Aldi's located near you, but they have a concentrated White grape/peach. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm going to. I think they run $ 0.99. per can.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 26, 2007)

I get my concentrate at Wal-Mart where it is $1.68/can. That compares to $2.18 to $2.28/can at our major grocery chains. We do not have an Aldi's and I have not seen Wal-Mart's concentrates locally. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

I tasted the wine as it continues to clear in the secondary. It is "hot" and has not a hint of peach flavor. I sweetened a very small portion and added a bit of peach flavoring. That improved the taste, but this one is going to have to age quite a while. I am definitely going to add the flavoring and back-sweeten. I am tempted to add a couple of cans of peach/white grape concentrate and stabilize but the last time I did that with another wine it became very cloudy.

I am also going to wait 2 weeks and if it hasn't cleared completely, I am going to add some bentonite.*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

Did you reconstitute fully???((prox 3 cans to the gallon) Mine is finishing now and has a hint of a peach taste too. I used welches frozen. *Edited by: scotty *


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

I would prefer to but, like I said previously, the last time I did that I ended up with a cloudy wine. This time I plan to use J.D. Carlson's peach fruit flavoring and back-sweeten with sugar. If you do use a concentrate I would love to hear how it turns out, especially with regard to being able to clear it.

I used Welch's frozen concentrate and some canned peaches in the must.


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

Did you treat it with pectic enzyme before pitching?????


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

Yes.

The turbidity formed after I added the concentrate. Before that, the wine was crystal clear!


----------



## scotty (May 12, 2007)

Smokegrub said:


> Yes.
> 
> The turbidity formed after I added the concentrate. Before that, the wine was crystal clear!


So you added pectic enzyme after you added the concentrate?????


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

No. Is that a mistake? Now, you have me thinking!


----------



## smokegrub (May 12, 2007)

No. Is that a mistake? Now, you have me thinking! I have never used pectic enzyme following fermentation.


----------



## patrick1 (May 15, 2007)

as am I as i have a racking of white grape and peach due to come off this thursday and i added petic enzyme at the beginning as well (somewhere i have read or spoken to or over heard that you needed to add petic due to the peach to reduce hazing and so far it is working adding kc clear tonight to have ready hopefully by thursday


----------



## scotty (May 15, 2007)

Was the concentrate you added a wine conditioner or another can of the original concentrate??? 
thats all i was trying to get at. Naturally if you added more of the original juice concentrare you would have the pectin added also and would require the enzyme again. This is just an asumption. I have no experience putting more concentrate in a batch that has stopped fermenting.
When I do a 1 gallon batch, it is for drinking when new and i dont worry about clearing unless it happens in a monh by itself.*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (May 20, 2007)

Guess what ???? 
My white grape peach isnt clearing even after I used super clear and waited 24 hours.Its better and did drop a lot of sedimenteven though it is not clear. I then tretreated it again with pectic enzyme and 24 hours later it still is not clear. 
Since i have 4 gallons of it, i will put 3 gallons into a 3 gallon carboy and bulk it for a couple of months. The apricot was star bright after 2 months and nothing was added to help it clear.








*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (May 20, 2007)

A test for pectic haze/AND a question also.




*


Pectin Haze:* The most common cause of a haze in wine is the presence of pectin, which forms gelatinous solutions in the wine. The problem is aggravated if the must is initially boiled to extract flavor, color or both. To check if a haze is pectin in origin, add 3-4 fluid ounces of methylated spirit to a fluid ounce of wine. If jelly-like clots or strings form, then the problem is most likely pectin and should be treated.


*


Methylated spirit* (*Meths* or *denatured alcohol* — but not Rubbing alcohol which is different [1]) is ethanol which has been rendered toxic or otherwise undrinkable, and in some cases dyed. It is used for purposes such as fuel for spirit burners and camping stoves, and as a solvent. Traditionally, the main additive was 10% methanol, which gave rise to its name, but this is not always the case now. There are diverse industrial uses for ethanol, and therefore literally hundreds of recipes for denaturing ethanol. Typical additives are methanol, isopropanol, methyl ethyl ketone, methyl isobutyl ketone, denatonium, and even (uncommonly) aviation gasoline.




I have a bottle lebeled isopropyl alcohol 50%. It also says first aid anteseptic. There is nothing on the bottle that says rubbing alcohol.


Is this the same as the alcohol suggested in the pectin test and is the fact that it is 50%(whatever) a reason for the test to fail???
I want to test the wine before i set it in the back room to attempt clearing it on it's own.


----------



## scotty (May 20, 2007)

additional research has shown me that this 50% stuff is definitly cheap rubbing alcohol. 
I am not deleating my previous posts because my mistakes may be of some value to someone else and also someone may want to set me straight about this testing business. The link for rubbing alcohol explains a lot i believe.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## PeterZ (May 20, 2007)

You can get denatured ethanol at the hardware store. It is the solvent used to dilute shellac flakes to make shellac. It is sold as "Denatured Alcohol," and costs a couple of bucks per quart.

Methanol is CH3OH (1 carbon), ethanol is CH3CH2OH (two carbons), isopropanol is CH3CH2(OH)CH3 (3 carbons, with the OH on the middle carbon), and _n_-propanol (or normal propanol) is 3 carbons with the OH on the end carbon.

Methanol, aka wood alcohol, is a deadly poison, a nerve toxin. A couple of ounces of methanol and you are permanently blind. A couple more ounces and you are dead. Ethylene glycol - CH2(OH)CH2(OH) - is the main ingredient in antifreeze, and works the same way. Never dump antifreeze where your pets can get at it, because ehtlyene glycol tastes sweet and they will lap it up.

Ethanol is denatured for a couple of reasons, one chemical and one financial/social. When the Brazilians started selling E85 (85% ethanol) as motor fuel people would buy it and cut it for drinking. They call it penga. (WWII sailors also did this with torpedo fuel, which was the same thing.) That's why Brazil started adding 5% gasoline to "denature" it. Even today the workers who make it routinely bring empty bottles to the distillery to fill at the 85% QC tap (170 proof) before the gasoline is added.

Alcohol that is drinkable, like Everclear, is about 95% ethanol and 5% water. It is regulated and taxed by the BATFE just like any distilled spirit. That's the financial/social reason.

The chemical reason for denatured ethanol is that some processes, like making shellac, work better if there is zero water present. You cannot distill ethanol beyond 95% unless you add what is called an azeotrope. In my college days benzene was the azeotrope of choice, because you only needed about 0.1%. Since benzene is now classified as a carcinogen, they use other alcohols like butanol and hexanol, made from oil, as the azeotrope to get the last of the water out.


----------



## scotty (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Pete.



I'll head to the hardware store and pick up some denatured alcohol. 
Im in the process of getting a still built to fortify and have been doing a lot of research on distillation. Im trying to get decent plans for a 6 gallon reflux still. It's still in the idea stage though. lol Building an efficient maintainable tower is the trick


http://www.homedistiller.org/static_menu.htm

*Edited by: scotty *


----------

